# Looking to move to Cyprus soon, need some job searching help



## bradhooton (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm nearly 19 and looking to move to Cyprus for about 6 months-1 year, really need a change of scenery. I've been going on holiday for about the past 15 years near enough every year and so I know the Peyia/Coral Bay pretty well. All I need is some help with getting a job basically, I've looked on the job websites but I was hoping anyone who lives in the Peyia area has any info or knows of any jobs going? I'd really appreciate it. lane:


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

bradhooton said:


> I'm nearly 19 and looking to move to Cyprus for about 6 months-1 year, really need a change of scenery. I've been going on holiday for about the past 15 years near enough every year and so I know the Peyia/Coral Bay pretty well. All I need is some help with getting a job basically, I've looked on the job websites but I was hoping anyone who lives in the Peyia area has any info or knows of any jobs going? I'd really appreciate it. lane:


Hi

There are jobs going in the Neptune Apartments and restaurant he also has a new sports bar called Neo's all in Coral Bay /Peyia his name is Stavros you can find it on the web by Google the Neptune apartments Coral Bay.

Thanks
Cherie Good Luck


----------

